# Venge with Ultegra Di2 battery-bottle cages



## sirhoopalot (Jul 13, 2009)

*Venge with Ultegra Di2 battery- and 2 bottle cages?*

Hi,

For my 54 cm Venge with Ultegra electric-

It appears I can not have 2 bottle cages with bottles using my current Reynolds cages.
Going with 1 bottle is not ideal for me.
Going with one in my jersey is not a great solution either.

Has anyone else encountered this?

What cages did you use or did you put the battery somewhere else?

thanks in advance

rm


----------



## Feltrider05 (Jan 5, 2011)

The make ones that mount on the seatpost and/or seat I'm pretty sure. They sit behind your seat. This may help. I know the venge has an areo seatpost so you may have to search.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

I think the owner of my LBS said he has his inside his seat post or something like that. I can check if it will help.


----------



## sirhoopalot (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

For marcm....

Please ask where he placed the battery.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

sirhoopalot said:


> Hi,
> 
> For marcm....
> 
> Please ask where he placed the battery.


No worries...I will ask tomorrow.


----------



## erikrs4 (Dec 20, 2011)

search "Calfee Di2 seatpost"


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Shimano makes a bracket to move the vertical cage a bit higher. Does this still not work with your 54 frame?


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, saw it at Interbike, they have a bracket so you can keep the two cages. The other person refers to the water bottle holders that clip to the seatpost. I don't know about those myself, I like the weight distribution of putting them dead center.

Congrats on going electric, I cannot wait to hear those little motors going when I shift on whatever I buy next.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Plus I've seen a guy launch a bottle out of a seatpost cage on just a slight trail bump.


----------



## sirhoopalot (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, to all those who helped me thru this dark, traumatic week...

I now have the botle cage raiser-upper, and we can all rest easier tonight.
I took a few photos but not sure I can post yet? Not sure how either.
I will also take a few pictures with race wheels.
Needless to say the ladies are glancing my way with this bike.

I still plan on relocating the battery to the seat post or seat bag in a few weeks.


----------

